
How does Apple do payments so well? - dirtyaura
http://www.quora.com/How-does-Apple-do-payments-so-well/answer/Brian-Roemmele
======
dirtyaura
Interesting background stories about iTunes, how they adopted payment card
aggregator model, how important iTunes Gift card was for iTunes profitability
and how Apple was wise enough to buy license to Bezos's One Click patent.

